# (UPDATED 11/21/21) LF: 416 | FT: 408, 420, s1-s5



## procyonidaes (Sep 17, 2021)

Almost done my collection, down to my last 8 for s1-4! Anything marked with *** I'd like to trade for another popular villager card, or 2-3 less popular cards (depending on villager)  Please PM me if interested!! Located in Canada btw!

I will ONLY trade the s5 holos for another s5 holo

I have these up for trade:


Spoiler: Series 1 for trade



007 Joan
014 Luna
034 Kiki ***
038 Patty
043 Puck
045 Octavian ***
048 Sterling
053 Limberg
054 Deena
060 Samson
062 T-Bone
064 Pudge
070 Biff
074 Cobb
077 Cherry *** (on hold)
090 Axel
096 Cole





Spoiler: Series 2 for trade



102 Reese
104 Labelle
111 Shrunk
117 Jack
122 Lucha
126 Coach
142 Peck
149 Broccolo
154 Rhonda
158 Timbra
162 Mathilda
166 Kitty
171 Benedict
177 Flip
178 Hugh
181 Drake
182 Alice
186 Charlise
187 Vic
191 Marcel
193 Keaton





Spoiler: Series 3 for trade



204 Pelly
205 Phyllis
207 Mabel
209 Wendell
213 Digby
219 Anchovy
232 Canberra
237 Bam
243 Drago ***
245 Mac
248 Hazel
249 Beardo
257 Klaus
267 Pippy
273 Moe
281 Lyman
283 Frank
287 Claudia
288 Curly
297 Apollo ***
300 Chrissy ***





Spoiler: Series 4 for trade



301 Isabelle
307 Gracie
308 Leilani
309 Resetti
315 Redd
316 Zipper
321 Mallary
350 Elmer
353 Elise
356 Pietro *** (on hold)
368 Chow
370 Jacques
374 Tank
375 Becky
385 Lucky *** (on hold)
396 Simon
400 Robin





Spoiler: Series 5 for trade



408 Mabel
420 Lottie
425 Sherb
426 Megan
427 Dom
428 Audie
430 Judy
431 Raymond
432 Reneigh
433 Sasha
434 Ione
435 Tiansheng
436 Shino
437 Marlo
438 Petri
441 Chabwick
442 Zoe
443 Ace
444 Rio
445 Frett
447 Roswell
448 Faith




And I'm missing:

S2-S4
152 Wendy
247 Wart Jr (in progress)
284 Chaddar
294 Maple
351 Puddles (in progress)
371 Sally (in progress)
382 Lobo (in progress)

S5
416 Saharah

Welcome Amiibo


Spoiler: [LF] Welcome Amiibo



01 Vivian
02 Hopkins
04 Piper
06 Hornsby
07 Stella
08 Tybalt
09 Huck
10 Sylvana
12 Wade
13 Carrie
14 Ketchup
15 Rex
16 Stu
17 Ursala
18 Jacob
21 Boyd
22 Bitty
23 Maggie
24 Murphy
25 Plucky
26 Sandy
27 Claude
28 Raddle
29 Julia
32 Admiral
34 Boots
35 Weber
36 Candi
37 Leopold
38 Spike
39 Cashmere
40 Tad
41 Norma
42 Gonzo
43 Sprocket
44 Snooty
45 Olive
46 Dobie
47 Buzz
49 Ike



** will trade 2 cards for S5 holo cards, 2-4 cards for WA cards **


----------



## jadetine (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello! Does SP refer to series 1-4?
I have 049 Bonbon and I'm interested in 253 Genji.


----------



## PrincessK_ (Sep 18, 2021)

Would you be willing to trade my tia for your CoCo?


----------



## gregduffman (Sep 18, 2021)

I have 027, 066, and 111 and would like to trade for your 011, 139, and 253


----------



## procyonidaes (Sep 18, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Hello! Does SP refer to series 1-4?
> I have 049 Bonbon and I'm interested in 253 Genji.


SP refers to the npc/holo cards! I'll pm you my address 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2021



PrincessK_ said:


> Would you be willing to trade my tia for your CoCo?


pm'd!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2021



gregduffman said:


> I have 027, 066, and 111 and would like to trade for your 011, 139, and 253


I'm already trading 11 and 253, if those fall through I can let you know, would you still like to trade for 139?


----------



## cassiecrossing (Sep 18, 2021)

PM'ed!


----------



## procyonidaes (Sep 20, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## procyonidaes (Sep 23, 2021)

added a bunch of new cards for trade!


----------



## romancement (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi! I'm in Canada, and I am seeking these from your list:
076 Jeremiah
130 Prince
265 Gala
274 Flora ***
281 Lyman

And I have:
019 Fauna (for Flora)
035 Deli
087 Bunnie
140 Avery
328 Boone

Let me know if you'd like to trade


----------



## procyonidaes (Sep 25, 2021)

romancement said:


> Hi! I'm in Canada, and I am seeking these from your list:
> 076 Jeremiah
> 130 Prince
> 265 Gala
> ...


Just pm'd you !


----------



## procyonidaes (Sep 29, 2021)

bump !!


----------



## cpmdimps (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi! I could trade you Jitters (39) for Patty (38)? Let me know if that's okay


----------



## procyonidaes (Oct 1, 2021)

cpmdimps said:


> Hi! I could trade you Jitters (39) for Patty (38)? Let me know if that's okay


Yes I'd be happy to! Shoot me a pm with your info


----------



## procyonidaes (Oct 3, 2021)

updated again with new cards for trade!


----------



## procyonidaes (Oct 16, 2021)

bump, only missing 14 now :')


----------



## KingLazereth (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello, I have only two that you need. 132 Vladimir and 327 Penelope and was hoping to trade for 182 Alice 248 Hazel


----------



## procyonidaes (Oct 18, 2021)

KingLazereth said:


> Hello, I have only two that you need. 132 Vladimir and 327 Penelope and was hoping to trade for 182 Alice 248 Hazel


Yeah that sounds good with me! I'll pm you


----------



## procyonidaes (Nov 6, 2021)

Bump! have a ton of s5 doubles + 423 Tom Nook to trade for another holo


----------



## Taj (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi, I have 247 Wart Jr. 351 Puddles, and 371 Sally! I wasn't able to get any S5 packs, would you be willing to trade 3 cards for 3?


----------



## procyonidaes (Nov 6, 2021)

Taj said:


> Hi, I have 247 Wart Jr. 351 Puddles, and 371 Sally! I wasn't able to get any S5 packs, would you be willing to trade 3 cards for 3?


Yeah! I'll send you a pm!


----------



## solace (Nov 7, 2021)

Would you trade #034 Kiki, #243 Drago and # 300 Chrissy for Series 5 Special card #403 Isabelle?


----------



## procyonidaes (Nov 11, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## procyonidaes (Nov 14, 2021)

bump!! only missing 3 from s5, 4 from the original series


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 14, 2021)

Do you still need Isabelle S5 403? if So I have an extra I can trade.


----------



## procyonidaes (Nov 14, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> Do you still need Isabelle S5 403? if So I have an extra I can trade.


i do! what would you like for it?


----------



## Kaey (Nov 14, 2021)

Hiya, I have 407 Celeste. Can we trade for Mabel? I also have 3 of your missing WA cards I’d be willing to trade for Lottie but understand if you want to save her for other s5 cards! Just thought I’d throw that in there


----------



## procyonidaes (Nov 21, 2021)

Only need 416 now


----------



## UrsaMinorBeta (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi! Do you still need 382 Lobo? I would be interested in trading for your 074 Cobb


----------



## procyonidaes (Nov 21, 2021)

UrsaMinorBeta said:


> Hi! Do you still need 382 Lobo? I would be interested in trading for your 074 Cobb


Yes pls! Ill send you a pm!


----------

